# Old table saw/new router extension



## lmikekelly (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a 15+ year old Delta table saw model 34-670 which I just modified to support a new Ryobi model R163 router. I couldn't find a commercial table extension for my saw because the fence is supported with round rails and is somewhat smaller than contractor saws. Does anyone know of an available commerical table extension for this type of saw? Mike


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

_"Does anyone know of an available commerical table extension for this type of saw?"_

Nope. But, does it matter now? Looks like you did a nice job building your own.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI


Table Saw Accessories - Peachtree Woodworking Products
Router Tables and Router Table Tops

Cast Iron Router Table Extension and Fence

=========



lmikekelly said:


> I have a 15+ year old Delta table saw model 34-670 which I just modified to support a new Ryobi model R163 router. I couldn't find a commercial table extension for my saw because the fence is supported with round rails and is somewhat smaller than contractor saws. Does anyone know of an available commerical table extension for this type of saw? Mike


----------



## lmikekelly (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks BJ for the reply. I checked out these sources. They look good but only fit contractor size saws. Thanks again - mike


----------



## jcr3 (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks like your setup will work fine!

John


----------



## lmikekelly (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope so John - I have done lots of work with the table saw ( dado,etc) thru the years but am new to this router. There is lots to learn. Thanks, mike


----------

